# Is this battery bad?



## pbw (Dec 9, 2007)

I was given a battery brand is Trojan Marine, told its one year old.

I was told two weeks ago it was fully charged, today I hooked it up to my charger it said it was at 88 percent charged. I checked it needed about 16 oz of water added some water and put it on the charger.

I'm guessing this thing is dead, thoughts?


----------



## redbug (Dec 9, 2007)

i would try to chrge it then take it to a advance auto or pep boys ad have them but a load test on the battery that is the fsest best way to check . unless you have a load tester.. they should tst it for free 

Wayne


----------



## redbug (Dec 9, 2007)

The old thing about "setting a battery on concrete will cause it to discharge", has no real bearing whatsoever. This started WAY back in the day, when the first automotive batteries actually had some glass components in them. Even these would not discharge if you "gently" set them on concrete, but if you sat them down a bit too hard, the glass would break and completely waste the battery. 

from an earlier post in this section on batteries

Wayne


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 9, 2007)

When I worked for my uncle at Interstate Batteries, we never stored them on the concrete warehouse floor. They do dishcarge. I never experienced a quick drop overnight, but after about a week you could easily see a drop difference when you compared the one on the floor to the same new battery stored on a pallet. 

My suggestion is be sure the acid levels in the battery are full, then charge it up, and load test it. Was the levels low in all cells or just one or how many? Generally if the acid is even through all cells and just low, it is fine, just fill it back up and charge. If the cells are unevenly low, sometimes it will have a bad cell or cells.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

Something I started doing when I became a boat owner was to use distilled water for the batteries, instead of water from the faucet. I find it in 1 gallon size at WalMart in the bottled water section of groceries. I also store my batteries on a wooden 2"x6" in the garage.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 9, 2007)

Batteries do not discharge because they are set on concrete. Nope, doesn't happen. Worked with batteries in the Navy both on ships and ashore. Still work with them at work. I even looked it up and below is a link explaining that they don't discharge because of the concrete. That is about STORING batteries on concrete, not charging them on concrete. The difference in temperature between the wood and the concrete could definitely affect battery charge acceptance. Battery electrolyte is influenced quite a bit by internal temperature, which significantly affects recharging. A fully-charged battery's efficiency is about 100% at 80° F but decreases rapidly as the temperature drops. Battery efficiency is 65% at 32° F and only 40% at 0° F. It is likely that wood, being more insulative to temperature changes than concrete, allows more efficient battery charging.

https://www.interstatebatteries.com/www_2001/content/about_us/current/december_1999/1199_techtalk.htm

Waterwings, you are absolutely correct by adding distilled water to your batteries. Tap water contains minerals that will shorten the life of the battery. Also if a battery is run down it should be recharged immediately afterwards. Do not delay charging your batteries after use. Recharge as soon as possible after one day's use. Allowing the battery to sit discharged for several days may hamper its recharge acceptance and ultimately its performance.

Another thing is the electrolyte level. If the tops of the plates are exposed (even for a day) irreparable damage can occur.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

> ...Also if a battery is run down it should be recharged immediately afterwards.



yep, I put mine on charge when I get back from fishing.  . Those things are too expensive to replace sooner than needed.


----------



## pbw (Dec 9, 2007)

I filled with distilled water. Read that on the side of the battery.

I did a fast charge (15 amps), its charged. I'll have to find my battery tester,its old I think it still works.

I've read about the myths and truths of concrete. I'm storing my batteries I have three now four, in the basement on a big plastic box.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

It's kinda strange about the distilled water, because years ago (before I had maintenance-free batteries in my vehicles), I'd add regular tap water to them when needed :roll: .


----------



## shamoo (Dec 9, 2007)

I buy distilled water for my batteries, when the water has to be added i have a squeeze bulb with a six inch nozzle for this purpose.


----------



## pbw (Dec 10, 2007)

Found my tester. Before I hooked it up turned my charger on and it showed 95 percent charge and its 70 degrees in the basement.

Hooked up the tester and its bad. Also noted one of my batteries that came with my boat is bad!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 10, 2007)

pbw said:


> Hooked up the tester and its bad.



The tester or the battery?


----------



## pbw (Dec 10, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Hooked up the tester and its bad.
> ...



Battery ....


----------

